# GT: Playoffs Round 2- Game 5- Clippers @ Suns 5/16



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
<center>Tues May 16, 2006
7:30 pm 
TV: TNT</center>
<center>




































Sam Cassell  / Cuttino Mobley / Corey Maggette / Vladimir Radmanovic / Elton Brand






































Steve Nash / Raja Bell / Tim Thomas / Shawn Marion / Boris Diaw


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Holy ****!! This is huge


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> Holy ****!! This is huge


Yes... one of the biggest games in Clipper franchise history.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Nervous as hell.... Even though the Clips played some good defense, there were more than enough decent shots that the Suns got off that they missed- something that shoudn't happen at home.

What happens when the Suns try to run the Clips out of the building? Hold onto the ball on offfense? Suns won't have to pack the paint as much for rebounds and could potentially even out the rebounding advantage the Clippers enjoyed last game. Clips are playing very dangerously by going small, only because the Suns know how to do it better.

Will we finally get to see Singleton and will he effect the game?

And most importantly, will we see Cassell do his special dance?
Basically, how will Cassell reign in the Clips on the court and how will Dunleavy prep them off the court? The first four games have shown that both teams are pretty even and it all comes down to composure and focus during key stretches in the game. Cassell and EB bailed the Clips out last game. No such luck in game 3 and game 1. Game 2 saw unrelenting pressure from the Clips getting them the W.
What happens when the Suns come out strong and grab a big lead early? On the road, can the Clips focus and get back into the game? Do the Suns have the ability to deliver a early knockout punch to the Clips or are the Clips too tough for that?
We'll wait and see....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

BIG GAME.

If the Clippers can steal this game then they will be in the drivers seat. I think they can steal this game. Rebounding and FT's are the keys to the game. You can shoot a low percentage but get many offensive rebounds and still be leading by a lot. FT's are important as well as you want to get the Suns into foul trouble early and often. The Clippers need to watch the 3 because that is the Suns way of staying in the game.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

This is a extremely important game. If the clips can win game 5, I say the series is over. We will win it at home. If we lose.....its gonna be hard to win two in a row. 



Go Clippers!!


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

1 game at a time..
My stomach is acting up.. i hope the players are ready tonight. Kaman appears to be able to get his arm up. Looks like Maggs starts again tonight.
wow..
11 hours to tip off..
come on Clips
flex your muscles and play tough, score baskets, minimize turnovers and rebound...
key game...but then again.. every game has been key.. if the clips win tonight.. that'll be 2 in a row and i believe the sons will crack and give up on Thursday... (sHHHHure they will...)


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah its hard as hell to concentrate at work right now.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

This is an absolute must win.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Not nervous . . . just scared. This series has been like a chess match with the losing teams coach making a change which threw the other team off. I wonder what D'Antoni is going to do this time. I mean, put Marion on Cassell and then brought Tim Thomas to the starting unit. It's going to be interesting to see what he's going to do.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

As long as Dunleavy plays C-magg and Radman in the starting line up, it's going to be hard for Phoenix to match up. Who's goin' gaurd sam Cassell?

If they put Marion on him, then Maggate will exploit the missmatch on Nash. Double team anyone on the Clipper team, and Brand will get the ball, or if you double team Brand it opens up the miss match.

Likewise it's obvious that Sam will reveive triple team help on Nash.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

So far this series after the first 2 games has become almost impossible to read. The strategy and gameplay of both teams are changing so fast with very unexpected outcomes. Different players having absolutely brilliant games then having absolutely horrible ones (with the exception of the "wok horse" as Sam calls him, Brand). Suns reversing their running game and packing everyone into the paint to get rebounds, score less than 100- and win. Clippers going even smaller than the Suns and manage to outplay the Suns in their type of basketball.

I have no idea what to expect and there are so many questions surrounding the Clips. Will the Clips buckle under the pressure? Will the Suns (Marion) falter? Which team can keep focused enough in key possesions to win the game?


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clippers up 17 -13

Couple of awful shots by Magette in the last couple of minutes. Kaman owning the offensive rebounds.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I really hope the Clippers seriously work to keep Vladi next season. That guy is such a three point threat. Not to mention, his underrated rebounding and defense. Not saying he is the greatest defender, but he sure looks better on this Clippers team than I remember him on the Sonics.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

cadarn said:


> Clippers up 17 -13
> 
> Couple of awful shots by Magette in the last couple of minutes. Kaman owning the offensive rebounds.


Maggette and his flatulent play...


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I really hope the Clippers seriously work to keep Vladi next season. That guy is such a three point threat. Not to mention, his underrated rebounding and defense. Not saying he is the greatest defender, but he sure looks better on this Clippers team than I remember him on the Sonics.


He was upset with the Sonics, but also he was forced to play "big" alot because they're team is so deprived of quality bigs. So, yeah, he was competing for rebounds vs the opposing bigs which isn't gonna work with a frame like his.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

kaman doing great so far. Brand doing great. Cassell and mobley so so. Radman couple treys but has 3 fouls already so he will be out the rest of the half.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

and maggette playing at his worse again. He had better step it up. If coach leaves him in, hes going to lose this game for us by himself.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Maggette throws away the momentum again.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

livingston also doing terrible at both ends of the court.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

qross not doing great either. We CANNOT have so many guys not having good games...brand and kaman cant do it all on their own.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

ross doing better on offense now. just got an and one. But hes not containing barbosa on defense at all. Already two fouls drawn by leandro on him.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

livingston is really irritating me. Cassell also is having a terrible shooting night. Brand isnt touching the ball enough. 

Couple questionable out of bounds calls by the refs here. 

I cant believe the clippers are this close with so many doing so terriblly


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

so far dunleavvy is doing ok. Using kaman well for the most part. and not leaving maggette in there when he was stinking it up. But he is leaving livvy in there too much. Livvy is not getting it down at all.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

I agree, looking very sloppy.

Suns 58
Clippers 52
Halftime


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Is it just me or alot of these calls going to the Suns? How many times did the ball go out on the Suns and be called Suns ball. The reason the Clippers are losing is because of their awful shooting right now.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thomas hits a jumper.

Kaman air balls an awful shot.

Thomas falls out but they call a foul go figure.

Maggette makes a layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thomas hits a 3.

Maggette 3 seconds.

Marion misses a 3.

Kaman hits hacked no call but makes it, you could hear the hand slap from tv.

Bell hits a jumper.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Ouch... down by 13 as the Clips have no answer for the Suns' hot shooting.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Man, I literally looked at something for a minute, then looked back and I saw 18 point suns lead!!!!!!!! WTF... :curse:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Absolutely should have been a flagrant on Thomas. He clearly pushes ross to the ground after the hack. Absolutely should have been an offensive on nash. The refs sure make it hard for Phoenix to lose.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

come on refs. call it fair.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Suns get away with an out of bounds, travel, and push off in the same play. Way to go refs.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, Bell isn't a good defender.. He's a good flopper. I swear to god floppers are such *****s.

Oh well... First to 100 wins..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. Brand misses the free throws, then an offensive foul....

Then Cassell takes a high risk 3, without setting up....

Then Clippers still get the ball back... Talk about bail out.. Better make this possession count.. Times running out.

:uhoh:


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Eat that refs... 101 up and Marion misses 2.

These refs are reaching NCAA Tourney bad at points.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

whew... saved


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Thomas' 5 fouls could be the deal maker.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

why the hell did cassell shoot a 3? wtf? :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What in the world was Sam thinking with that final shot of the fourth?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The suns are the only team in the NBA allowed to run illegal screens consistantly and not get called.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WTF IS SAM DOING OUT THERE???? :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> The suns are the only team in the NBA allowed to run illegal screens consistantly and not get called.


Yeah those run-n-shoves never quit. If any other team tries that crap it's an auto-foul.


This game shall be titled The Death of Maggette .


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on... clippers, we got to win this one!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

oh no!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

clippers have a foul to give, we all know they're going to give to bell, and they don't foul him? pathetic.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Don't sweat it, Lawlers Law remember?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Why the **** was Ewing in there?


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

I Know


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

God damn it


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

We blew it


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Why won't this game end...


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Livingston you gimp...


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Dont worry, the suns wont be so lucky again in 2 OT. 
It was a horrible pass by Livingston, btw.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

matador1238 said:


> Dont worry, the suns wont be so lucky again in 2 OT.
> It was a horrible pass by Livingston, btw.



TT is out and Bell may be too.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Can't the suns just give up?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

if we lose this game its not on maggs. not on mobley. not on anyone on the floor IMO. Its on dunleavvy. 1. why didnt he remind cassell about the 8 second count. 2. why is ewing in the game on the teams best, (taller) three point shooter. 3. Why is livvy the trigger man on the final play when he never has done great on those inbound plays from that spot. crap im calling it now, were loosing this game. thanks dunleavvy. i better be wrong, but we have blown all of our opportunities, i dont think were going to get another gift like we have been getting


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> if we lose this game its not on maggs. not on mobley. not on anyone on the floor IMO. Its on dunleavvy. 1. why didnt he remind cassell about the 8 second count. 2. why is ewing in the game on the teams best, (taller) three point shooter. 3. Why is livvy the trigger man on the final play when he never has done great on those inbound plays from that spot. crap im calling it now, were loosing this game. thanks dunleavvy. i better be wrong, but we have blown all of our opportunities, i dont think were going to get another gift like we have been getting


concurrence

i mean. I concur


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

marion fould by brand. makes the first freethrow 112-111. makes the second, 113-111.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

cassell makes the 2 pointer . tie game. diaw misses the hook, no one boxes out marion, he makes the dunk.

Marion is down and hurt. I hope hes ok, i hate to see ankle injuries.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> marion fould by brand. makes the first freethrow 112-111. makes the second, 113-111.


wtf it should be other way around


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Uh oh


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Marion is out, Tim Thomas is out.
I think we can pull it off.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

suns up by 2 points. marion seems to be ok, going off with alimp. might be just a jam like cassell had in the last game. 

Cassel got fouled, clippers inbounds after the timeout.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I cant take this anymore


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

marion retaped the ankle, i think he might try to come back in. While hes out lets pound it into brand. 

cassell with the ball, into livvy, livvy misses it, suns missed it the other way. 

cassell going the other way misses it, might that be the ball game? maybe not, suns miss right away again. marion on his way back.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ugh, sam....... Why?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

marion is back suns ball. Sorry for being pessimistic guys, but i just cant take it!! 

barbosa with the ball to nash, gives the ball to bell, and cassel fouls him 2 shots.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

thanks dunleavvy you lost it for us. 

but wait, bell misses the free throw. timeout on the floor. still will be a one possession game, 115-113 suns 2 minutes left, bell one freethrow left.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Could this be any more stressful. I still cant get over why Ewing was in the game?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We had a good play off run.

I'm happy, win or lose.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

mobley has done nothing tonight, might as well be sitting on the bench the second half of the game with maggette and Kaman. 

Brand needs to get touches. Right now its 2 on 5 cassell and brand vs the suns, and its getting old.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I wont sleep well if we lose this one


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

and with ewing in the game, why was he not on nash? why would you put a guy 6'2" on a 6'5" guy? Or did he get screened onto him? If so, i didnt see it. 

Clippers outcoached tonight. 

bell now with the second freethrow makes it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

brand inside the lane double teamed, makes it. clippers down by 1. 

nash with the ball the other way to barbosa left wide open, thanks livvy, makes the 3, game over.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Way to go EB!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't care if we lose, I just want the game to end.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

brand gets his own miss, and puts it up and in, and one. clippers still down by 2 though.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> I don't care if we lose, I just want the game to end.


you care, dont lie


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH..........this is too much


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

blah... I don't care. Really I don't...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sam didnt look to happy when he was talking to Mike after being pulled out.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

q ross comes in for cassell. dunleavvy trying to make people think hes doing the right thing.

clippers down by 1 point. they need a stop. shot clock at 13, mobley should have grabbed that ball. timeout suns. 

119-118 1 minute 11 seconds left. suns ball.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> I don't care if we lose, I just want the game to end.



LIAR!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I just want one team to win so i can go to bed.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

wow, this reallys ucks. i cant believe the clippers will lose like this. How many gifts did the suns give them? this is really depressing. Dont you guys find the games where we are down by so much, then emotionally tear about the lead, come back, just to lose, the most heart wrenching? Just like game 3. I HATE emotional roller coasters like this. Im going to have high blood pressure thanks to this game.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i dont think the suns can blame thomas for not putting the game away in regulation. anyone on the team could have called timeout as soon as thomas got the ball.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I just hate close games.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

marion make sthe shot. Thats coaching. every time they have a timeout, the suns score with EASE.... Game over. Clippers down by 3, 1 minute to go. CLippers will miss the next shot, and then the suns will hit a three, bank it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> i dont think the suns can blame thomas for not putting the game away in regulation. anyone on the team could have called timeout as soon as thomas got the ball.



Not to mention if Nash didnt cause those two horrible turnovers in the end, they might not have needed the extra 3 seconds.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I got a quick question...WHy was Ewiing in the game?????????????


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

come on dunleavvy, why dont you go ahead and throw rebraca, mccarty, ewing in there like we know you want to. might as well round it out with maggs and kaman since they are as cold as ice after sitting for 2 hours.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

has dunleavvy called any plays out of timeouts that resulted in baskets? i sure cant remember any. I remember all the TO's that came out of dunleavvy's timeouts though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Costly foul.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

cassell into brand to mobley, mobley misses the layup, no idea why hes still out there. like i said, game over.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

4 point lead now by the suns. dont even embarrass yourself and call a timeout dunleavvy. it just makes the clippers miss the shot or turn it over. 5 point lead. goodnight.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Game time


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Chooooookeeeee.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

livingston and mobley still out there even though they are stinking it up WORSE than maggette even.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

forget trading maggette, lets just trade dunleavvy. 

How could he put ewing on bell? How could he leave the corner open? Who cares if bell gets a lobb, ewing had to guard the SMALLEST part of the 3 point area on the entire floor and he was on the wrong side. 

How could he not tell cassell to make sure to get the ball over the timeline? If you watch him even he didnt know about it, he was busy yelling instructions to another guy.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Horrible end to this game.. Cassell with his stupid shots at the end.. Livingston with his two chokes in a row... just to many mistakes. 

Oh well.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol.. Saw that shot comming.. Cassell cold as ice from the 3.. And he took it. ARGH


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I ****ing hate Raja Bell. That little ****er screw us over. Congrats to floppy.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I think the whole city of LA is against Raja now ... the game was there to be won and then Ewing ???

Now game 6 is a case of win or go home.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

after an emotional letdown like this i say clippers get blown out next game. Oh well, lets work on figuring out who were resigning, trading, drafting, firing, hiring.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ewing over James Singleton? McCarty over James Singleton? Damn, I'm starting to hope Clips trade Singleton in the offseason just so he can burn Dunleavy and tell him that he should have been playing James and not Waltah or Danny! Congrats to the Suns, odds of Clips winning Game 7, if they make it that far, are slim to none. Oh well, time to get ready to resign Sam I Am, trade Maggette, resign Vladi, get a servicable backup big man or get Zeljko 100%, trade Singleton, cut McCarty, resign N;Dong and sign Baker as an Ast. Coach.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I ****ing hate Raja Bell. That little ****er screw us over. Congrats to floppy.



Welcome to the Lakers world. That litle crap pulled the same flopping and cost the Lakers a game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> after an emotional letdown like this i say clippers get blown out next game. Oh well, lets work on figuring out who were resigning, trading, drafting, firing, hiring.



I can already tell you that no one will be fired.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

what a heartbreak guys...man what a heartbreak...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

How in the hell do handle this heart breaker. I don't think I will be sleeping well tonight... ****ing Bell.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I just dont know what to say...Im still in shock


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> I just dont know what to say...Im still in shock



Let me help you, (curse word) Bell.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Let me help you, (curse word) Bell.


Thank you but its not helping. I take this **** too seriously. Im gonna die early


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

My heart cant handle this crap


----------



## GoClips (May 17, 2006)

Give credit when it is due, Suns played a good game and made shots when it mattered...it could have gone either way in 2OT. Dunleavy needs to get Radmanovic more touches towards the end. Don't give up on your team just like that, remember that for most everyone on the team it is their first time in the playoffs, and to get to the second round is like a dream come true for many. Giving up right now at this point would only show how little of a true Clippers fan you really are.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

GoClips said:


> Give credit when it is due, Suns played a good game and made shots when it mattered...it could have gone either way in 2OT. Dunleavy needs to get Radmanovic more touches towards the end. Don't give up on your team just like that, remember that for most everyone on the team it is their first time in the playoffs, and to get to the second round is like a dream come true for many. Giving up right now at this point would only show how little of a true Clippers fan you really are.


Im not giving up..Im just sick to my stomach


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> My heart cant handle this crap



My heart was blazing when the Clippers were up 3. Then Raja broke it. I am sure every Clipper fan right now is heart broken as well. Your heart goes from racing 1000 times a hour to a dead stop. I hate it.

Clippers have a big task to overcome, they can do it but it will be very tough.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

This hurts more then getting your heart broken and stomped on by a girl .

WHAT THE HELL WERE MCCARTY AND EWING IN FOR WHEN YOU HAVE MOTHER LOVING JAMES ****ING SINGLETON SITTING ON THE GOD DAMN ****ING BENCH GOD ****ING DAMN!


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

There's are positives... we were involved in what will most likely be the best game of the playoffs. ...and don't worry too much over the defeat because even though we might lose this series the important thing is that we now have playoff experience and in seasons to come we will be a force to reckon with.

This was a team that was starved of success and now we've had a taste we can't expect to go the distance. It's not just wishful thinking... there _is_ a next year for the Clips.


*in other words i've gone from the angry phase to the acceptance phase of recovery.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

qrich1fan said:


> This hurts more then getting your heart broken and stomped on by a girl .
> 
> WHAT THE HELL WERE MCCARTY AND EWING IN FOR WHEN YOU HAVE MOTHER LOVING JAMES ****ING SINGLETON SITTING ON THE GOD DAMN ****ING BENCH GOD ****ING DAMN!



Phew! Now that I got that off my chest, great game played by Phoenix, not more you can say. Clippers started slow, then got deep into a whole thanks to Maggette, then got back into the game, then the coaching staff blew the game. Don't blame Ewing, or anyone else, it's the damn coaching staff. Either way, great game by Phoenix, now to pray for a miracle.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Every bball player know that the easiest 3pt shots on the floor are in the corner and the top of the key. There is no way Bell should even had got the ball there. HOrrible coaching


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wow, Bell isn't a good defender.. He's a good flopper. I swear to god floppers are such *****s.
> 
> Oh well... First to 100 wins..



Bell is a good defender. Who can stop Kobe seriously? if you base your opinion on that. And he doesn't flop nearly as much or as random as Manu does.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

It was Jack Nicholson that made us lose the game... that man has no right to attend any Clippers game that doesn't involve the Lakers.

Someone has to make sure he's denied entrance to game 7 (if it happens)


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I feel sorry for EB man because he pours his heart and soul into every second of the game on both ends of the floor but he has to play with bone headed mutha ****ers like Dunleavy(Putting Ewing in), Cassell(Launching endless amount of long shots leading to fast breaks the other way and the 8 second count), Maggette(Enough said), Livy(inexperience), Radmona*****(never boxing out,remember that Marion put back dunk in 2nd OT), Kaman(Careless TOs) and Mobley(Careless TOs). Dunleavy has done stupid things all season and it shows once again in the playoffs. I don't care if he comes back because all he is a GM and a horrible in game coach. Does anyone remember a time this season when out of a timeout at the end of the game, where they have actually scored out of a play called by Dumbleavy? because i don't. But i do remember in a game in Dallas this season, when that play when Livy throw the ball away over EBs head from out of bounds, came out in the same result it did tonight. It was the same play that already didn't work and never works. D'Antonoi didn't out coach Dumbleavy, Dumbleavy was just that bad. Also the Clippers have made many dumb plays and decisions this season but have gotten away with it. With all that said it was a good season and i am proud of them, but the Suns gift wrapped this game to the Clipper and they gave it back to them. They dogded too many bullets. bye bye Western Conference Finals, it will be hard to see them getting this good of a chance in the future with the new playoff seedings and the improvement of teams like the Rockets and Kings. I feel for you EB


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

GoClips said:


> Give credit when it is due, Suns played a good game and made shots when it mattered...it could have gone either way in 2OT. Dunleavy needs to get Radmanovic more touches towards the end. Don't give up on your team just like that, remember that for most everyone on the team it is their first time in the playoffs, and to get to the second round is like a dream come true for many. Giving up right now at this point would only show how little of a true Clippers fan you really are.


Nice post. Welcome to bbb.net!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Bell is a good defender. Who can stop Kobe seriously? if you base your opinion on that. And he doesn't flop nearly as much or as random as Manu does.



Im not basing him on just the series vs the Lakers. Although that helped add to my hate. I've watched a lot of Suns games this season knowing they would be a first round opponent (At least I felt they would be) vs the lakers. And then maybe a clips opponent later. Although I hoped it would be Lakers VS Clippers.

Bell is a decent defender. Is he a great defender? Not really.. Maybe just a little above average. But he isn't a first team all NBA defender type player. He is a flopper. I didn't like Floppers when the Lakers had the ranking king of Floppers with Vlade, I still dont like it now. Especially when you got someone like Bell who thinks he can kick anyones ***, and instead of playing man up defense, he attempts to trick refs into calling charges. That in my opinion, is a total *****.

I'm not saying he is at Manu's level.. But even if I was, I dont like Manu's flopping either? So whats the point?

Bell had a great game tonight. On the offensive end he saved the suns from going down. I give him props, he played good. But when I see that ***** flop, all my respect for him goes down the tubes more and more. Be a man, actually STOP your opponent the way a elite defender in the NBA is supposed to.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Horrible end to this game.. Cassell with his stupid shots at the end.. Livingston with his two chokes in a row... just to many mistakes.
> 
> Oh well.


Without some of Sam's stupid shots, the Clips wouldn't have made it as far as they did in this game.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Dunleavy drew up a good play at the end of the game. He had Brand 1on1 in the post with the rest of the Suns scrambling around the three point line. Seriously who would you rather have the ball for a last shot, besides maybe Cassell? It's not Mike's fault Livingston overthrew the lob.

Also Bell only drew one offensive foul, you can pin the whole loss on him "flopping" but it wouldn't be fair to the Clippers or Suns who BOTH played very good games. Brand is a monster and Cassell is scary when he's hot. Most Phoenix fans (not me) gave up when we were down 3-1, no reason for you to give down 3-2.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

at least its not as bad as being an offensive flopper like maggette is. Thats sometimes just downright embarrasing especially on the road, because you can see all the fans laughing at him as he looses the ball out of bands, flaps his legs and arms like hes a bird, and wasnt even touched. thats borderline soccer acting there where the soccer players get acadamy awards for always flopping like their legs got chopped off when they were barely touched.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Im not basing him on just the series vs the Lakers. Although that helped add to my hate. I've watched a lot of Suns games this season knowing they would be a first round opponent (At least I felt they would be) vs the lakers. And then maybe a clips opponent later. Although I hoped it would be Lakers VS Clippers.
> 
> Bell is a decent defender. Is he a great defender? Not really.. Maybe just a little above average. But he isn't a first team all NBA defender type player. He is a flopper. I didn't like Floppers when the Lakers had the ranking king of Floppers with Vlade, I still dont like it now. Especially when you got someone like Bell who thinks he can kick anyones ***, and instead of playing man up defense, he attempts to trick refs into calling charges. That in my opinion, is a total *****.
> 
> ...


Bell is a much better than average defender. You've obviously made up your mind that you're just not going to like the guy no matter what, but the fact of the matter is he's a very good ball defender. Bell has a strong reputation around the league as a very good defender, from scouts and coaches. When Phoenix signed him, Manu called his agent (Raja and Manu share the same agent) and complained, saying something like Raja is one of the few guys that can guard me. I'm not trying to start anything, but I've heard a lot of people around the league that think highly of Bell's defense. And it seems like you're just knocking him because you don't like the guy. As far as him flopping, he took ONE offensive foul tonight, get real. Defensive flopping is in my mind no differant the the thirty times a game Cassell jumps into someone to draw a foul with no intention of throwing up a shot. 

You want to knock Bell for taking flops, for not manning up? Then I'm going to knock Cassell for jumping into people, man up and make shots.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Without some of Sam's stupid shots, the Clips wouldn't have made it as far as they did in this game.



Double over time, then a loss? In the end it doesnt matter how far the game went.. A win is a win, and a loss is still a loss.

If Sam would have played smarter in the final minutes, he would have been the hero of the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Preacher said:


> Dunleavy drew up a good play at the end of the game. He had Brand 1on1 in the post with the rest of the Suns scrambling around the three point line. Seriously who would you rather have the ball for a last shot, besides maybe Cassell? It's not Mike's fault Livingston overthrew the lob.
> 
> Also Bell only drew one offensive foul, you can pin the whole loss on him "flopping" but it wouldn't be fair to the Clippers or Suns who BOTH played very good games. Brand is a monster and Cassell is scary when he's hot. Most Phoenix fans (not me) gave up when we were down 3-1, no reason for you to give down 3-2.



I never said he was the reason the Clippers didnt win. I said why I don't respect him.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

M-Blade said:


> It was Jack Nicholson that made us lose the game... that man has no right to attend any Clippers game that doesn't involve the Lakers.
> 
> Someone has to make sure he's denied entrance to game 7 (if it happens)


yea seeing him got me mad, what a moron i dislike him ever since he stopped going to laker games last year just cuz they sucked :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

we play such great defense, and in the end, a 3 kills us, once again....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Preacher said:


> Bell is a much better than average defender. You've obviously made up your mind that you're just not going to like the guy no matter what, but the fact of the matter is he's a very good ball defender. Bell has a strong reputation around the league as a very good defender, from scouts and coaches. When Phoenix signed him, Manu called his agent (Raja and Manu share the same agent) and complained, saying something like Raja is one of the few guys that can guard me. I'm not trying to start anything, but I've heard a lot of people around the league that think highly of Bell's defense. And it seems like you're just knocking him because you don't like the guy. As far as him flopping, he took ONE offensive foul tonight, get real. Defensive flopping is in my mind no differant the the thirty times a game Cassell jumps into someone to draw a foul with no intention of throwing up a shot.
> 
> You want to knock Bell for taking flops, for not manning up? Then I'm going to knock Cassell for jumping into people, man up and make shots.



Where is the link on the Manu phone call? I'd like to read more about this.

You can say whatever you want about Sam.. Does it look like I've been defending him here tonight? I've talked more trash on Cassell tonight than the entire Suns team.

And I did infact say he was a little better than the average NBA defender. But he didnt make any NBA defensive teams this season.. And he won't next season.. Because he isn't an elite defender like some people are trying to turn him into. Plain and simple.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn , i think the Suns and raja bell are probably atop my hated teams list, ****!
damn, that offensive foul the called on Sam, when he barely touched Raja and he flew to the damn floor, geesh thats annoying, just cuz someone falls doesnt mean they should always call a foul man..


it sucks that we have played great games defensively, but the suns taking a million 3s and making a small percentage always hurts us, Vlade shoot damn shoot more, he is making the 3 at a great percentage ....Corey Maggette....ahh...what can i say about him, HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA
do some of you guys now know why dislike him so much?? he should realize the refs are not falling for his throwing the hands in the air and going "uuuugh" ...STOP DOING IT!!! his game is cutting and laying up, damn its better to take the damn laying up and missing it, than just turning the ball over...and yes
its plain embarassing when he does his lil drawing foul thing damn..please oh please, sign Vlade in the off season and somehow get rid of maggette, we can do without him, as we proved tonight, and we might be better off, ANYONE please xcept Corey....Game 6 here we come !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

dissonance19 said:


> Bell is a good defender. Who can stop Kobe seriously?


Quinton Ross has certainly done a better job before.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

This is the first time I post in this Clippers board. I am a Lakers fan. But I have to say, next time when you are up three points with a few seconds left against the Suns, FOUL them and let them get two easy points. No matter how much time they got left they would make the three when they need to......oh man I watched tonight's game like I was a Clippers fan jumping yelling hurt my throat......come on I just want to see the Suns got shot down.

By the way, that Raja Bell is made of paper or what? He flopped way too frequently. He guarded against Kobe, he flopped and the referee called fouls on Kobe. Same thing happened to Mobley and Sam. I mean......those officials are calling every time Bell flopped. I thought Ginobili was my first hated player, now Raja Bell surpasses him.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

cadarn said:


> Quinton Ross has certainly done a better job before.


Oh yeah, you mean that game where Kobe scored 38 in a 17 point Lakers win. 
Oh yeah, you mean that other game where Kobe scored 50 in a 4 point Lakers win.

Those are the only two games this season where Ross guarded Kobe. Raja Bell still did a great job on Kobe. The problem is that, unless the Clips who are the best shot blocking team in the NBA, the Suns have zero help besides Bell. Even so, there is noone in the NBA who can stop Kobe. It is therefore stupid to compare players on such a basis.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TwiBlueG35 said:


> This is the first time I post in this Clippers board. I am a Lakers fan. But I have to say, next time when you are up three points with a few seconds left against the Suns, FOUL them and let them get two easy points. No matter how much time they got left they would make the three when they need to......oh man I watched tonight's game like I was a Clippers fan jumping yelling hurt my throat......come on I just want to see the Suns got shot down.



What part of catch and shoot is hard to understand? They would have been shooting 3 free throws.. They are a 98 percent free throw shooting team... Instead they settled for a lucky 3.

They really should have made sure they were on the other side of the three point line and denying any passes. And force them to go into the 2 point area.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

all i gotta say is the Clippers should have known the Suns could make a 3, they only shoot like 5 every possession hahaha


  


i still have faith GO CLIPS :cheers:


----------



## AREYOUIN.COM (May 12, 2006)

Listen to Sam!!!

"We had a young guy in the game. It's not his fault that Raja made his shot, but we've got to know better in that situation," Cassell said. "We've got a foul to give, we've got to put Raja Bell in the fifth row with the popcorn man, but we didn't do it."


----------



## TGC (Apr 29, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> what a heartbreak guys...man what a heartbreak...


Hey it was dissappointing for clippers fan (i'm PHX BTW) but it doesn't top a dagger driving into your heart like Game 4 first round aaight?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

in looking at the replays ewing didnt even jump. And again, no reason to leave the corner open. Heck he should have just stood there right at the elbow of the three point line, and he could have denied that whole sideline three pointer.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

why did dunleavey sub those guys in? i mean really, there were 3 seconds left, and the guys he had in were short (but fast rotaters on defense). with 3.5 seconds or so left, they aren't really going to really break your offense down... why not put players with long arms in the game?

btw, i really dont like bell... it's not just that he's a flopper, but he's a flopper who starts ****. when i see that face, i want to just punch it. something about the way he looks irks me too.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Tough, tough, tough loss! It's really hard to swallow a loss like that. The Clippers had several opportunitys to win the game, but couldnt get it done.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

let's bury game 1, 3, and 5...
in G5 the Clips had multiple opportunities to finish it off... but let's just remember this... they were down by 19.. maybe even 21 at one point..only to battle back and tie the game at 101.. Nash and Cassell .. vets in my book, both made bonehead plays to finish the game... Marion choked his 2 free-throws.. TThomas could have had a Peyton Manning bullet to the streaking Marion for a dunk to finish the game off, or call time out, but instead he throws a bomb to the bleachers at the other end of the court.

Let's just say this was ONE EXCITING game. Clips could have/ should have won game 1.. could have/ should have won game 3.. and could have won game 5.. 

Everyone has been saying this series is going 7 from the start..
I just want all of you to know.. 
There's still that chance.. GAME 7 is still a possibility. So let's just focus on winning Game 6!!
Game 5 is done.
Everyone on the team is to blame for the loss or everyone is to be commended for the great comeback and great finish.. unfortunately for us, it didn't turnout the way we all feel it should have.
Clips 103- sons 101 should have been game 5.
Clips 91 - sons 89 should have been game 3.
This series should be 4-1 ... over and out... but it's not.. so let's get our jersey on and get ready for the next battle in Staples... our hearts are still pumping.. so let's put it together and get what we deserve.


----------



## sportsfanOC (May 17, 2006)

There was one non-call that really stood out. I can't remember exactly when. A lose bal was against the sideline and Ross went to get it. They called him out of bounds. Before that a Sun really ran into him before he even touched the ball. Very easy to see. Calls also go both ways. Nash also gets away with pushing off and elbows all the time also.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

sportsfanOC said:


> There was one non-call that really stood out. I can't remember exactly when. A lose bal was against the sideline and Ross went to get it. They called him out of bounds. Before that a Sun really ran into him before he even touched the ball. Very easy to see. Calls also go both ways. Nash also gets away with pushing off and elbows all the time also.


Seriously stop blaming the refs. I thought Nash had a continuation taken away from him late in the game, the refs called it on the floor.

Refs don't have an agenda, calls go both ways. The Clippers played a great game, and probably should've won it, but they didn't. Phoenix made the shots when they had to.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Where is the link on the Manu phone call? I'd like to read more about this.
> 
> You can say whatever you want about Sam.. Does it look like I've been defending him here tonight? I've talked more trash on Cassell tonight than the entire Suns team.
> 
> And I did infact say he was a little better than the average NBA defender. But he didnt make any NBA defensive teams this season.. And he won't next season.. Because he isn't an elite defender like some people are trying to turn him into. Plain and simple.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2123876

See if that link works.

I agree that Bell isn't an ELITE defender and didn't make any all defensive teams. But to make all-defense you have to bea top ten defender in the league. Saying Bell is only slightly above average because he wasn't first or second team all defense is kind of out there. I think Raja is definately more than a little above average, but I agree that he's a notch below elite.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

TwiBlueG35 said:


> This is the first time I post in this Clippers board. I am a Lakers fan. But I have to say, next time when you are up three points with a few seconds left against the Suns, FOUL them and let them get two easy points. No matter how much time they got left they would make the three when they need to......oh man I watched tonight's game like I was a Clippers fan jumping yelling hurt my throat......come on I just want to see the Suns got shot down.
> 
> By the way, that Raja Bell is made of paper or what? He flopped way too frequently. He guarded against Kobe, he flopped and the referee called fouls on Kobe. Same thing happened to Mobley and Sam. I mean......those officials are calling every time Bell flopped. I thought Ginobili was my first hated player, now Raja Bell surpasses him.


Did you watch the game? He drew one offensive foul, one! But he flopped way too frequently?? I think someone is just a little miffed that Phoenix beat LA's "other team."

BTW: Those elbows Kobe threw in the opening round would cause most players to "flop".


----------

